# Is it better to train Biceps OR Triceps with Chest???



## lightout (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi
   I am confused some people say its better to train triceps with chest some others say the biceps,what is right???


----------



## themamasan (Jun 13, 2006)

I ALWAYS train triceps with chest


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2006)

Let the idea of "better" go.  Most of what you hear as being "better"  would be more correctly termed as "different."  If you spend too much of your time in bodybuilding searching for the "better", you'll just end up wasting a lot of good workouts.

Keep is simple, and try to find someone who's opinion you trust.  I'd recommend P-Funk, Cowpimp, Mudge, and Squaggleboggin as people to listen to on this board.  There are more, but again, let's keep it simple by having a small list.  Dale Mabry knows his stuff too, but he's so heavily medicated he's dodgy at best. 

That's not to say that there aren't wrong ways of doing things, but if you keep to the basics, and take a little sound advice, you should be able to avoid a lot of that crap.  Go over the stickies at the top of this forum for further insights.

Now, having said all that crap, I'd recommend a chest / triceps combination, simply because you'll get a lot triceps recruitment when doing pressing exercises.

And don't forget to drop by the Diet & Nutrition forum.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2006)

Simply put triceps and chest go hand and hand. It is very hard to train chest one day and then wait a few days to train triceps. On average it takes a muscle 7-10 days to completly recover, so it just makes sense to train tris and chest together.


----------



## kenwood (Jun 13, 2006)

tri's


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Simply put triceps and chest go hand and hand. It is very hard to train chest one day and then wait a few days to train triceps. *On average it takes a muscle 7-10 days to completly recover*, so it just makes sense to train tris and chest together.



I don't believe this is correct.  Various muscles take take various amounts of time to recover (you can also add in genetic variations).  As far as I know, the muscles that take the longest to recover are the spinal erectors and they take 5 - 7 days to recover.


----------



## BraveUlysses (Jun 13, 2006)

Triceps. I have gathered from this site that the chest is a pushing muscle and triceps assist the chest to do the pushing. So, after you finish your chest work, the triceps will be nice and warmed up and ready for isolation work if you so desire.

DOMS,

I really, really like your avatar.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I don't believe this is correct.  Various muscles take take various amounts of time to recover (you can also add in genetic variations).  As far as I know, the muscles that take the longest to recover are the spinal erectors and they take 5 - 7 days to recover.



In my 10 years of experience I have come to believe that it is very true. But I don't normally go by the later of the 2. I normally give myself 7 days off/per muscle group. I have tried training a group 2 times a week or something along those lines and haven't gotten good results. Now things are different for different people, and thats why people give their opinions, because thats what they are simply opinions.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 13, 2006)

You get a sling shot effect if doing Triceps after chest.


----------



## SkinnyKid (Jun 13, 2006)

A sling shot effect?  I do biceps on the same day as chest, since I'd rather hit my triceps hard by not working them when they're already tired.  Rather, I save triceps for Back day, when they will be refreshed and ready for a good workout.

Most chest exercises work the triceps pretty hard anyway, so why exercise them so much in one day? Just wait a few days and work the triceps.  Thats what I think anyway


----------



## GFR (Jun 13, 2006)

lightout said:
			
		

> Hi
> I am confused some people say its better to train triceps with chest some others say the biceps,what is right???


* "The body doesn't know muscles.  It only knows movements."*

-Mel Siff

*"If you are still training body parts and not movements, you have missed a signifigant amount of information written on the subject of resistance training in the past 10 years."*

-Mike Boyle

*"Write programs.  NOT workouts."*

-Alwyn Cosgrove



Via  P-funk


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2006)

SkinnyKid said:
			
		

> A sling shot effect?  I do biceps on the same day as chest, since I'd rather hit my triceps hard by not working them when they're already tired.  Rather, I save triceps for Back day, when they will be refreshed and ready for a good workout.
> 
> Most chest exercises work the triceps pretty hard anyway, so why exercise them so much in one day? Just wait a few days and work the triceps.  Thats what I think anyway



Reason being is people are worried about overtraining. If your tris are used on Monday and you turn around and work them again on Wednesday you run the risk of overtraining.


----------



## the_general64 (Jun 13, 2006)

i'm coming to learn that genetics plays a big role in weightlifting. people are almost too different to come up with a general conclusion. ive read about beching only once a week. but when i tried that i lost the gains i had made. i tried to work chest and tri's on the same day but that didn't work for me either, so i went to working them two days after chest and that seems to work for me. i think its all about trying different things......elilminating those that don't work.........keeping those that do.


----------



## SkinnyKid (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont see it as overtraining since the triceps are not getting worked really hard when you do chest.  Obviously the chest is getting a much harder workout than the triceps.  So when you exercise the tri's a few days after chest, it will really be the first time all week you have worked them hard.


----------



## Chuck01 (Jun 13, 2006)

This is the problem with forums sometimes, when a simple question is asked it soon becomes so bogged down with opinions & theories the poor guy goes away even more confused.

--------------------

Train Hard, Train Smart

www.torqueathletic.com


----------



## GFR (Jun 13, 2006)

SkinnyKid said:
			
		

> *I dont see it as overtraining since the triceps are not getting worked really hard when you do chest*.  Obviously the chest is getting a much harder workout than the triceps.  So when you exercise the tri's a few days after chest, it will really be the first time all week you have worked them hard.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 13, 2006)

lightout said:
			
		

> Hi
> I am confused some people say its better to train triceps with chest some others say the biceps,what is right???


 
Depends on your training split...


----------



## assassin (Jun 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## assassin (Jun 14, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Depends on your training split...




this is the best reply i was just gonna post that ...agree 100%


----------



## dAMvN (Jun 14, 2006)

Too put it easy man, you dont have to train two muscles each day. Dont worry about what you should train because its what someone said. Train each muscle hard and correctly. Do the muscle/'s your body needs done that day. Just make sure you train that muscle/'s correctly. The growth is not done at the gym it is done over night when your body is at rest. And in order to grow your body needs the right foods. In other words just train hard but correctly and eat your meals each day make sure your calories are high and get your rest.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

I really don't think it makes much of a difference at all.  Just eat lots of food if your goal is to gain muscle mass.




			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Simply put triceps and chest go hand and hand. It is very hard to train chest one day and then wait a few days to train triceps. On average it takes a muscle 7-10 days to completly recover, so it just makes sense to train tris and chest together.



The muscles themselves recover in more like 2-3 days.  Your nervous system and overall systemic fatigue are often more of a concern than the recovery of the muscles themselves.


----------

